# Ubuntu Linux 8.10 - Permission Denied... :l



## mclarenvj (May 31, 2007)

Ok, just finished installing Ubuntu 8.10 got some WiFi working .. downloaded the driver for my Creative SoundBlaster Xtreme Gamer Card... from here

after I extracted it... I followed the instructions in README.txt
Then this is what i did in Terminal...


> [email protected]:~$ cd
> [email protected]:~$ cd vj
> bash: cd: vj: No such file or directory
> [email protected]:~$ cd home/vj
> ...


----------



## mclarenvj (May 31, 2007)

bump


----------



## Alex135 (Dec 24, 2008)

Heh, you should be happy, i registerd just to help you. 

Alright, easy way to fix your problem, fallow the normal steps you did untill you get to the make install part.

Then replace:

```
make install
```
With:

```
sudo make install
```
this should fix your problem... sudo puts you into the root user mode... that's all there really is to it. 

Glad i could help you, have fun with your new ubuntu distro. Consider it my Christmas present. 
(btw, for more support i would recommend downgrading to the LTS distro or ubuntu 8.04, it works much better.)
-Alex135


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Alex135 said:


> Heh, you should be happy, i registerd just to help you.
> 
> -Alex135


Welcome aboard.

Have a Merry Christmas and a happy New Year!


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

Is this a Creative X-Fi card you're trying to install?


----------



## mclarenvj (May 31, 2007)

Alex135 said:


> Heh, you should be happy, i registerd just to help you.
> 
> Alright, easy way to fix your problem, fallow the normal steps you did untill you get to the make install part.
> 
> ...


Thanks  I'll try it now...



prunejuice said:


> Is this a Creative X-Fi card you're trying to install?


Yup... to be specific This One...


----------



## mclarenvj (May 31, 2007)

yay now i can rave 
though i am having problems installing java ...
spent the whole of yesterday trying...


----------



## mclarenvj (May 31, 2007)

ok
Tried Installing flash..
similar issues to Java



> [email protected]:/home/vj# sudo rpm -Uvh /home/vj/flash-plugin-10.0.15.3-release.i386.rpm
> error: Failed dependencies:
> /bin/bash is needed by flash-plugin-10.0.15.3-release.i386
> /bin/sh is needed by flash-plugin-10.0.15.3-release.i386
> glibc >= 2.4 is needed by flash-plugin-10.0.15.3-release.i386


Flash ^^^ from http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/flash-plugin-10.0.15.3-release.i386.rpm



> Creating jre1.6.0_11/lib/rt.jar
> Creating jre1.6.0_11/lib/jsse.jar
> Creating jre1.6.0_11/lib/charsets.jar
> Creating jre1.6.0_11/lib/ext/localedata.jar
> ...


I only managed to be able to copy the last few lines... :l 
Java^^^ fromhttp://dl8-cdn-03.sun.com/s/ESD5/JSCDL/jdk/6u11-b03/jre-6u11-linux-x64.bin?e=1230128252529&h=0bdf3f605874b937cbbe5745932be523/&filename=jre-6u11-linux-x64.bin using these instructions but changing the file name where necessary 

whenever i go to the Java page to Verify if i have Java installed... it says that i don't have Java installed :l... and there isnt a Java plugin in the plugins part of Firefox...


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

mclarenvj said:


> Yup... to be specific This One...


Give up. Yes, give up. Put the card away.

I'm telling you this as a Linux user (Ubuntu 8.10), Creative has only now released X-Fi code for Open Source implementation (as of November).
X-Fi drivers won't be added to ALSA any time soon, maybe a few months, maybe a year for bug-free drivers. Sure there are work-arounds, but they are heavily crippled and you would rather you didn't after you started.

All you need to do is Google "X-Fi + Linux drivers"...you'll see what I'm talking about.
This is purely Creative's fault and I would not buy any more Creative products. My X-Fi Xtreme is sitting on a shelf. Heck, their Windows drivers are no great shakes either.

Creative = awesome hardware...garbage drivers


----------



## mclarenvj (May 31, 2007)

prunejuice said:


> Give up. Yes, give up. Put the card away.
> 
> I'm telling you this as a Linux user (Ubuntu 8.10), Creative has only now released X-Fi code for Open Source implementation (as of November).
> X-Fi drivers won't be added to ALSA any time soon, maybe a few months, maybe a year for bug-free drivers. Sure there are work-arounds, but they are heavily crippled and you would rather you didn't after you started.
> ...


Its working though... im using OSS instead of ALSA


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

The OSS port of the Creative Linux driver is awful.

If you believe those drivers are better than whatever drivers you get from onboard sound and ALSA, oh well...


----------



## mclarenvj (May 31, 2007)

meh it works... 
but it sounds awful in rhythmbox music player, so i play them in totem where it sounds fine


----------

